# Are my turkeys being mean to the chickens?



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

I have two white turkeys in my kennel that also has about 10 chickens. Today I saw one of the turkeys using her beak to pluck feathers from one of the chickens. It didn't seem to bother the chicken, for example, she didn't try to run away. The turkey did this several times and it looked like she ate the chicken feathers.

What's going on here?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I thought kennels were for dogs, but how big is it and how often, if at all, do the chickens and turkeys get out to free range? May be a sign of over crowding.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He's got a large area that is actually more than a kennel. Unless he's switched things up. 

They don't free range at all.


----------



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

My expanded chain link kennel is 20x30 or 600 square feet. It's quite large and I don't think the turkey is doing this due to "over crowding". I do let them out about once per week. But normally keep them in the kennel because they come after the fish I feed to my cats, plus the turkeys and chickens crap all over my porch.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That might be a clue with the fish and the feather plucking, the turkeys need more protein.


----------



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That might be a clue with the fish and the feather plucking, the turkeys need more protein.


This is the high quality food that I feed the chickens and turkeys.









Classic Grind Layer Feed, 50 LBs


Our Best Selling Layer Mash Feed Since 2000 Super Premium Complete Organic Feed For Layers Supports Strong Egg Shells and Digestive Health




www.newcountryorganics.com


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

pioneerMan said:


> This is the high quality food that I feed the chickens and turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the feed you are feeding, the feather plucking could be a sign of an unbalanced diet.
I'd switch them to a pelleted or crumble type feed, it ensures that your birds are getting a balaced diet.

But if you are wanting to stay on this feed if it is cheaper or something, I would recommend fermenting it so it becomes one unified feed. Feeding a whole grain feed allows the birds to pick and choose out their favorite grains, and leaving their least favorite for those lower in the pecking order. This result in an unbalanced diet for everyone. Fermenting can help aid in this, by clumping it all together.


----------



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> With the feed you are feeding, the feather plucking could be a sign of an unbalanced diet.


This company has been selling organic poultry feed for over 20 years. How could any company in the business be dumb enough to sell a feed that wasn't offering a balanced diet? That is very confusing to me and I'm not sure I believe it. And believe me, I don't buy this stuff because it's cheaper. This organic stuff is much more expensive than the GMO laded products at the local feed store.

If the turkey is doing this to the chickens because a lack of protein, why doesn't the chicken seem to care at all? The hen doesn't try to run away from the turkey at all.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Turkeys need higher protein than chickens and the feed you linked doesn't have it.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

pioneerMan said:


> How could any company in the business be dumb enough to sell a feed that wasn't offering a balanced diet?


It's not that the feed itself provides an unbalanced diet, but that by allowing your birds to pick through the different grains you are allowing them to receive an unbalanced diet. If they were to receive and eat everything in the feed in the correct quantity, it likely wouldn't be an issue- which is where fermenting the feed comes in (And why a pelleted/crumble type feed is often a better option.) it puts everything into one mass, so that there is no picking and choosing.

But I would recommend switch everybody to a higher protein feed, as turkeys require higher protein then what is in the standard chicken layer feed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

pioneerMan said:


> This company has been selling organic poultry feed for over 20 years. How could any company in the business be dumb enough to sell a feed that wasn't offering a balanced diet? That is very confusing to me and I'm not sure I believe it. And believe me, I don't buy this stuff because it's cheaper. This organic stuff is much more expensive than the GMO laded products at the local feed store.
> 
> If the turkey is doing this to the chickens because a lack of protein, why doesn't the chicken seem to care at all? The hen doesn't try to run away from the turkey at all.


He's not implying your feed isn't balanced. What he's saying is that the birds can and do pick out their favorite things and leave the rest behind. That causes a dietary imbalance. 

What I did not see is the protein percentage of the feed. Turkeys have to be on something higher than 20% protein. 26% is optimal. That's why you're seeing the feather picking and the stealing of the cats' fish. They need the protein.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Turkeys need a higher protein feed than chickens. I feed mine a multi flock or meat chicken feed with higher protein. When they were in with my chickens, I put the whole flock on grower feed and gave the chickens oyster shell in the side. Never had any picking issues between them and the chickens.


----------



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

But can someone tell me why a chicken would not run away when a turkey is plucking her feathers off?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not really. She should have been upset about it.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

pioneerMan said:


> But can someone tell me why a chicken would not run away when a turkey is plucking her feathers off?


Prolly have to ask the chicken, but it's been my experience they are not very forthcoming with information.


----------

